
Etsy Carbon-Offset Shipping - afshinmeh
https://www.etsy.com/impact
======
Robelius
I've had a tab open in my browser for 5 weeks that's a $15 item on Etsy and
$10 in shipping. It's the stupidest thing since I would have bought in a
heartbeat for $25 and free shipping. I know it's dumb to linger on something
so small, but now that I saw this I can justify the additional cost of
shipping. I don't get how my brain can rationalize things, but apparently Etsy
know.

Five weeks of hesitating, all to be brought in by a catchy video.

~~~
hayksaakian
Etsy needs an Amazon prime equivalent to convert customers like you

------
ycombonator
What a bunch of bull. _These investments support environmental projects, such
as protecting forests that improve air quality and absorb carbon, sponsoring
wind and solar farms that generate clean energy and replace fossil fuels, and
developing greener methods for producing auto parts_

The forests already exist, and the solar farms are built for profit. I would
love to see Apples to Apples comparison of what this offsetting actually
accomplished beyond the hyperbole.

~~~
wapoamspomw
Yea I would really like to see their assumptions and numbers for how these
projects 100% offset their shipping emissions.

------
metaphor

      Etsy is the first major online shopping destination to offset 100% of carbon emissions from shipping.*
    
      *According to research conducted by 3Degrees.
    

The fine print[1] is interesting. This isn't some save-the-planet-from-the-
goodness-of-our-heart-no-strings-attached campaign...if anything, it's a
subsidy brokered through a for-profit carbon credit consulting firm designed
to directly benefit certain for-profit companies.

[1] [https://3degreesinc.com/latest/etsy-leads-e-commerce-
towards...](https://3degreesinc.com/latest/etsy-leads-e-commerce-towards-
carbon-neutral-shipping/)

